

Show HN: New site that predicts when an airfare will go up or down - FLYR
http://getflyr.com

======
mtmail
Love it.

Quick feedback: the initial page load was noticeably slow. I see 4MB, 2.6MG of
those are background images. I don't understand why they keep changing when I
look at results.

In the 'filter carriers' I can't click on the carrier names, only the
checkboxes. When changing filters and the backend needs a second I would
expect some kind of loading indicator.

Above the search results I see currently a quote by Andy Walhol. Is that
relevant?

The duration line looks like a slider and I tried to move it (yes, I doesn't
make sense to move it, but I tend to click on everything shiny).

~~~
FLYR
Thanks a ton for the feedback. We changed the size of the pictures and the
loading should be much faster. Working on your other remarks as well.

~~~
shivaas
it was not intuitive at all that the date picker supported both departure and
arrival dates. might be better to have two date fields :)

------
notahacker
I like what the prediction graph is trying to do, but the choice of colour
makes it harder to interpret than it should be (some of the shades of light
blue indicating a chance of a ticket in that price range actually stand out
less than the default light grey). The thick grey outlines for the price
average doesn't help with gauging the contrast either; perhaps a dotted line
would be better?

There's a small visual glitch on the date picker in Safari which renders the
"1/2" in 31/2014 as a unicode fraction glyph.

~~~
FLYR
Thanks for the feedback. We are working on fixing the Safari issue and taking
notes on your remark regarding prediction graph.

------
byoung2
Very slow to load...3MB images are too heavy for a background image that
serves no purpose. Even Bing backgrounds are 300k max.

~~~
FLYR
We improved the loading time. Should be much faster now. Thanks

------
FLYR
@dyere Thanks for your feedback. The round trip option is directly displayed
in the calendar. You can select a return date on the same calendar window.
Flight details are displayed on the main result window as soon as you click
the prediction tab. Clicking on the flight details again will hide the
prediction tray.

------
dyeje
Are these one way flights only? I see nothing about return dates.

Also, when you click the Details button on a flight it just disappears and
nothing happens. There seems to be a javascript error occurring.

~~~
infecto
The date picker includes return date.

------
Brushfire
I'm getting no results for SFO->ORD or SFO->DFW in January 2015. Am I doing
something wrong?

~~~
FLYR
Here are results for you routes in January 2015. No problems found on our end.
Let us know if you experience any further issues. Thanks for your interest.

[http://getflyr.com/#/flights/SFO/ORD/2015-01-21?ff=San%20Fra...](http://getflyr.com/#/flights/SFO/ORD/2015-01-21?ff=San%20Francisco&ft=Chicago)

[http://getflyr.com/#/flights/SFO/DFW/2015-01-21?ff=San%20Fra...](http://getflyr.com/#/flights/SFO/DFW/2015-01-21?ff=San%20Francisco&ft=Dallas-
Fort%20Worth)

